# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Գիտության Հանրայնացում

## Fragile

Հետբուհական կրթության մասին լավ պատկերացումների հիասթափությունը մի կողմ, կրկին սնոբ չհնչելու վախը թողած՝ ուզում եմ ինչ-որ կախարդական համակարգ ներդրվի, որ գոնե հետբուհական կրթության դասախոսները որոշակի նոր որակավորում ունենան: ԵՊՀ-ում հումանիտար ով սովորել է, միգուցե հասկանա ինչ եմ ասում - արամվարտիկյան սերտիֆիկատ ասենք տրվի, նոր թույլ տրվի հետբուհականի դասախոս աշխատել :)))

Ինչևիցե, մանկավարժություն ենք անցնում, դասախոսն ասում է՝ պիտի դասի պլան կազմեք որևէ թեմայի մասին, ես հարց եմ տալիս՝ իսկ արդյոք հանրային դասախոսությունը/ լեկցիան մանկավարժության խնդիր է, և եթե այո, արդյոք ես կարող եմ առաջ շարժվել այդ թեմայով: 

Հարցիս պատասխանը չստացա, բայց շատ կուզեի էդ նուրբ թեմային անդրադառնալ: Վերջերս շատ հանրային լեկցիաներ եմ լսում հանրային լեկցիաների մասին՝ գիտության հանրայնացման թեմայով: Մի հետաքրքիր օրինաչափություն կա - սկզբում լեկցիաներն այն մասին են, թե ինչ ՛՛աստըծո օրհնանք՛՛ են էս հանրային լեկցիաները, որքան մարդ է կարողանում տարբեր դիսցիպլինաների մասին իմանալ՝ առանց սովորելու այդ մասնագիտությամբ:  Հետո՝ մոտ 1,5 տարվա ընթացքում, հանրային լեկցիաների մասին հայտնվեցին հանրային լեկցիաներ, որտեղ ՛՛մեծ հները՛՛՝ ավանդական ու պահպանողական թևի գիտնականները, աղաչում են դադարեցնել հանրային լեկցիաները, քանի որ դրանք նպաստում են աբսկուրանտիզմին, միջակությանը և գիտության փիլիսոփայության ոտնահարմանը:

Կուզեի լսել տարբեր կարծիքներ, քանի որ Հայաստանում դեռ նոր են սկսում հանրային լեկցիաները, չնայած աշխարհում մի շարժում արդեն սկսել է խնդրել վերացնել դրանք՝ գոնե ճշգրիտ գիտությունների համար:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.04.2021), Բարեկամ (06.04.2021), Ներսես_AM (06.04.2021)

----------

